# Filet O' Fish And Fried Burger Recipe



## kleenex (Sep 21, 2014)

Filet o’ Fish and Fries Burger Recipe – i am a food blog

Why not!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2014)

why is it called a burger when it's a fried filet of fish? it's not meat, and it's not ground, and it's not formed into a burger patty.

still looks good, though. just not as a burger.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 21, 2014)

Sometimes if it is on a bun it is a 'burger".


----------

